# R.I.P. Kesha. Gone, but never forgotten.



## GSD LOVER (Apr 6, 2008)

Kesha, my 2 year old GSD. Passed away yesterday do to complications of pregnancy. My whole family is devastated, and in shock that she is gone. She was just fine, most of all day. Then it looked like mabe she was going into labor, so we put here in our garage where she had everthing she needed to have the pups. My wife was checking on her every hour, about 2pm 10-8-09 she was dead. Our other GSD male. Schultz. He is just laying around, and whining. crappy day for everbody. 

Thats the best dog I have ever owned.









We love you, Kesha.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh no, I'm so sorry.


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so sorry R.I.P. Sweet girl....


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my, how horrible, so sorry, poor girl, Rest in Peace.


----------



## GSD LOVER (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for your reply's. She will be missed.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

oh how sad, i'm so sorry....


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Poor girl, she's been through a lot.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i wish had words to bring you comfort... i can't imagine how heavy your hearts must be.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry!! What a loss!

Tanya


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

So sad. I'm so sorry!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how very very sad for this poor dog, may she rest in peace(


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

How beautiful she was. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAhow very very sad for this poor dog
> (


I agree.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

That poor baby


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

My heavens, I am SO sorry. so so so so so sorry.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Such a shock that this has happened. RIP beautiful girl!!


----------



## GSD LOVER (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you, for all your heart felt comments. Im still sobbing over her sudden death. She lived a good life...going camping "she loved that" taking walks, My oldest daughter taking her to the bus stop to get my youngest daughter. kesha loved my kids. The best memory's is when we were up camping this spring, and we camped where ranchers were herding there cattle. Those that "tried" to come through camp, were chased away. Im gonna miss her. God I wish there was somthing I could have done.

Again..thanks for helping the healing process.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry this happened to your girl.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. How tragic and sad for a life to be taken this way.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am sorry for the loss of kesha's life. when a bitch is ready to whelp checking on them every hour is not enough.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss.Kesha was a bountiful girl


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Kesha.
May there be peace for you.


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Kesha


----------



## GSD LOVER (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you! for all your comments. Man losing a dog that you love so much, is like loosing a kid. I cried for days and still get ters to my eyes. She left us way to early, but some day we will see her again


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry about your lovely Kesha


----------

